# How to dry up wet stall? Should I use lime or stall dry?



## BBStarr (Jun 28, 2021)

I have a very muddy stall and I want to dry it so that I can start putting shavings down. I used to but they never last since the stall is so muddy😭

would lime to dry it be a good idea? Or should I try the “stall dry” product ? Anything helps


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Neither....
If your stall is muddy it is possibly to low and not able to drain properly...
A fresh layer of material is needed after you dig out some of the saturated dirt already in place..
No matter what a stall dirt/sand/road base is used, at some point needs to be back to level height so leaching can begin again.
Sounds as if no shavings have been used in some time but the horses used for their urine potty...
Or your stall floor has been either dug down or compacted and needs renewal.

The products you mentioned are for smell containment not absorbing wet...
Shavings absorb wet, not lime or stall dry...
Start by making a new base and then add shavings, clean daily and expect to add shavings bi-weekly or sooner to start drying, keeping dry and daily stall cleaning is a must..
🐴...


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Why is it muddy? Is it because it's a dirt floor and they pee in it or is it because of drainage?

If it's a dirt floor that they are peeing in then you want to clean the wet spot out and then put lime down before building it back up.


----------



## BBStarr (Jun 28, 2021)

horselovinguy said:


> Neither....
> If your stall is muddy it is possibly to low and not able to drain properly...
> A fresh layer of material is needed after you dig out some of the saturated dirt already in place..
> No matter what a stall dirt/sand/road base is used, at some point needs to be back to level height so leaching can begin again.
> ...


It’s a leak in the roof but the guy hasn’t fixed it yet, it’s been months


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Then you cover the hole in some way that protects the stall. Depending on what roof is made of there are several temporary options.


----------



## BethR (Feb 17, 2021)

I’d suggest sand…lots and lots of sand. Nothing better to improve drainage, plus comfortable for your horse.


----------



## Zimalia22 (Jun 15, 2021)

Got to fix the roof before anything will work to dry the stall.


----------

